# 48vdc



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Voltage ratings are a function of the insulation (or distance to next conductor for bare conductors) and amperage rating is a function of the cross section of the conductor relative to the material.

Your answer is no generally speaking.

What's the application? Controls? I wouldn't do it. When something goes wrong it's going to come back to you and if it ever needs to be approved, it's going to fail.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

About Number99

What is your electrical related field/trade:
"AC and DC"

Is that as in what you do or just an off hours preference?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

48 > 36:no:


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

No..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

